# Me learning how to use Kung Fu in free sparring



## JowGaWolf (Jul 29, 2016)

I was reviewing some videos from last week and thought it would be a good idea of me to share some video clips of me learning how to use various Kung Fu techniques.  I'm the guy in all black.  

*Some background on the video:*  Light sparring with the goal of me learning how to use various Jow Ga techniques.  By learning, I mean learning timing, entry, and correct application of a technique.  The video is a version of light sparring that students do for the main purpose of being able to make a mistake without paying a heavy price for making that mistake.  All of the techniques in the video are techniques that I currently lack the skill to be able to successfully use in a fight.  My sparring partner used to do TKD and after looking at the video it seems that he is 

*What you'll see in the video:*  You'll see me trying to work out approaches to various techniques and you'll see the difficulty of being able to trust a martial art technique fully without bailing out. 

The high kick isn't something we train or use so I know that kick may look awkward or slow. 

towards the end you'll get to see me try to slip punches using a Jow Ga technique. I failed big time. 

Here's the video


----------

